# Congratualtions Insulin Addict :D



## Tasha43x (Jun 4, 2009)

*Congratulations Insulin Addict *

Congrats on *2000 posts* Anne-Marie aka insulinaddict, you cant say it anymore x


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  well done addict hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thankyou Tasha , Steffi xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2009)

no probs may they be 2,000 ,more hehe xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2009)

Good one Tasha, you beat me to it! Congrats insulin addict!


----------



## bev (Jun 4, 2009)

Well done Anne-Marie!  Bev x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thankyou All I Know I Am Prolific But I Love The Place :d:d


----------



## Einstein (Jun 4, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thankyou All I Know I Am Prolific But I Love The Place :d:d


 

Well done that lady! 

How do you find so much to chat about ??


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Well done that lady!
> 
> How do you find so much to chat about ??



i help her with that at times haha (chat i mean ) xx


----------



## Einstein (Jun 4, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i help her with that at times haha (chat i mean ) xx


 
Yeah, and look how you score


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2009)

*shrugs*


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ha ha we talk to anyone and everyone and always welcome every new member and we talk rubbish the rest of the time lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2009)

pmsl@ taking rubbish yeah and im not even hypering while i do it


----------



## Einstein (Jun 4, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha we talk to anyone and everyone and always welcome every new member and we talk rubbish the rest of the time lol


 

Well I know you talk to everyone, you've even been known to talk to the likes of me


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 4, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## katie (Jun 4, 2009)

lol well done twin xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks all  

cheers Twin xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Well I know you talk to everyone, you've even been known to talk to the likes of me



Hey you know I'll always talk to you David 

I hope you are well today x


----------



## Caroline (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to our exclusive club, here's a diet coke to chatting to veryone and talking rubbish. It beats working for a living...


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 5, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrate Am


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> Congrate Am



Thank you Sweetie .. heres to the next 2000 lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thank you Sweetie .. heres to the next 2000 lol



lol well im getting close to 3000 now!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well im getting close to 3000 now!!!!



WOO GO MIKE !!!! PMSL WE ARE SPAMMERS I THINK MIKE


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> WOO GO MIKE !!!! PMSL WE ARE SPAMMERS I THINK MIKE



lol shhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! they will kick us off if they know that!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol shhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! they will kick us off if they know that!!!!!



No they wont , we liven the place up 

Steffi ... where are you ????


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> No they wont , we liven the place up
> 
> Steffi ... where are you ????



lol well if your sure????? hehehehehe

*runs round the room naked* ooooppppppsssssss sorry wrong site hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well if your sure????? hehehehehe
> 
> *runs round the room naked* ooooppppppsssssss sorry wrong site hehehehehe



HA HA HA NO MIKE THIS IS THE RIGHT SITE LOL 

NORTHERNER HAS ALREADY GOT HIS SKIRT ON APPARENTLY


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA NO MIKE THIS IS THE RIGHT SITE LOL
> 
> NORTHERNER HAS ALREADY GOT HIS SKIRT ON APPARENTLY



lol well i got fitted out for a new kilt and the works today at my mums request as i have not had a new one in *coughs* years lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i got fitted out for a new kilt and the works today at my mums request as i have not had a new one in *coughs* years lol



ha ha ha pmsl @ that . although Northerner did say skirt not kilt


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha pmsl @ that . although Northerner did say skirt not kilt



lol well i do have a kilt already but it is a tad old. got all my inside leg and everything felt by some old coot (woman) who has made them for the family for like a zillion years lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i do have a kilt already but it is a tad old. got all my inside leg and everything felt by some old coot (woman) who has made them for the family for like a zillion years lol



ha ha well I bet it brightened her day Mike pmsl


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well I bet it brightened her day Mike pmsl



she did have a smile on her face lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> she did have a smile on her face lol



Ha ha I bet she did sweetie


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Welcome to our exclusive club, here's a diet coke to chatting to veryone and talking rubbish. It beats working for a living...



Yes I agree , can I have a vodka chaser after that diet coke though 

Then another , then another lol


----------



## MarcLister (Jun 6, 2009)

Er congrats I suppose. For spamming your way to 2000 posts. 

*JJ*


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Er congrats I suppose. For spamming your way to 2000 posts.
> 
> *JJ*



Hey Marc , I thought you were my friend   I feel revenge coming on


----------

